# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  قانون الجمارك الأردني

## الوسادة

*يمكنكم معرفة كل ما يتعلق بقانون الجمارك الأردني من خلال هذا الرابط 



تعرف عل قانون الجمارك الأردني 


مع حبي 

الوسادة*

----------


## محمد يحيى الرفاعي

مشكورررررة ع موضوعك :Bl (16):

----------


## بحر الأحزان

*
الوسادة
بشكرك على هذا الربط الجميل
الذي يبين لنا القانون الأردني لجمارك 
رابط جميل وهادف أتمنى الكل يدخل إليه
ويكون عنده معرفه كامله بذاك القانون
تحياتي لكِ 
*

----------


## احلى واحد

شي طيب والله دايم مشكل معهم

----------

